# Ohio Chiclid Convention



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Anyone planning on going to the Ohio Chiclid Exravagenza?
Date: Nov 17 to 19
Venue: Cleaveland


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

I wish.... Long way to go for fish though.


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

It's only 4 hours from Hamilton.


----------

